# Lenox Bandsaw Blades!--Closed



## MesquiteMan (Oct 22, 2008)

*11/20/08 Update:* I received the blade yesterday, got them all sorted and re-packed. I printed the shipping labels and all should be dropped off at the P.O. Friday. I was shorted 2 blades. One was mine so no big deal, the other was for Jim15. I contacted the vendor he he immediately sent them out today with an apology. Jim, you will get yours shipped as soon as I get it.  All orders were shipped USPS Priority Mail and the shipping cost on all was less than I charged so I will be issuing refunds to everyone for the difference as soon as I can.


*11/04/08 Update:* Order was placed at 7 pm. jamiller99 did not respond so unfortunately, he has been left out of this group buy. They say on their website that all bandsaw orders ship in 10-14 days. Will update when they arrive!

*11/03/08 Update:* Everyone has paid except jamiller99. I have sent him a PM but so far, no response. If anyone has an e-mail for him, please let me know. He has not been on the forum since 10/25 so if I don't hear from him by Tuesday evening, I am going to go ahead and place the order without him.

*10/27/08 Update:* We have met the minimum so I am closing this. If anyone really still wants in, send me a PM and chances are, I will get you included. I will be getting everyone their totals in the next day or so, planning to submit the order by Wednesday.

*10/26/08 11 pm Update:* The deadline is here and we are short 2 blades. With Jason's order we have 25 blades and I plan to order 3 which make a total of 28 and we need 30. I am extending this until we get 2 more blades. Thanks

*Group Buy summary:*

*What:* Any Lenox bandsaw blades in any size 
*Supplier:* ToolCenter.com
*Buy Closing Date:* 10/26/08 11 pm CDT or extended until minimum is reached
*Group Buy Minimum:* 30 blades
*Discount:* 25%
*Shipping:* Default to $9.30 will refund the difference if I can ship for less (quite likely)
*Insurance:* Optional but I will not be liable if you choose no
*Payment Accepted:* Paypal only
*Paypal and other Fees*: $.30 plus 3% on total including shipping. There will also be an additional fee of $1 per order to cover the shipping from vendor to me.
*International Orders:* Welcome
*Left Over Money:* Donated to IAP if there is any (not anticipated)
*Back orders Allowed:* NO. Money will be refunded

*Details and ordering instructions:*

Folks, I am going to try the bandsaw blade group buy I had to cancel back in the spring. I now have enough time to properly handle this and hopefully be able to help us all get a good price on some awesome bandsaw blades. If you have not used Lenox blade, you are missing out! Their Diemaster blades are super blades that last a long time and cut wonderfully.

This particular type of buy is complicated due to all the variables involved so PLEASE FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS to the letter. If not, you will make too much extra work for me and I will have to reject your order and ask you to do it over. Here is the best way I can see for it to work...

1. Visit this website to select your blades: http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

2. Click on the type of blade(s) you want to order and enter the length you need as well as the quantity you want to order. The page will look similar to this:







3. Click the "add to basket" button. You will not be finalizing the transaction so don't worry about this part. Do this for each type of blade you want.

4. When finished with your selections, click the basket icon at the top of the page






5. This will bring up your complete basket with totals. You will need to copy this data to your clipboard. To do so, place your cursor at the top left corner of the basket page. While holding the right button down, drag your mouse to the bottom right corner and release.






6.Now right click and choose "copy".






7. Come back to this thread and start a new reply. Right click again and choose "paste" from the menu.






8. Now post your message.

I will collect the data from this thread and enter it into a spread sheet where I will then calculate the discount, Paypal fees, and shipping. I will then e-mail you with your total and what you ordered. It is up to you to verify that the information I reply to you with is correct. I will also send Paypal info at this time.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, no one needs any bandsaw blades?  I am open to suggestions if somes has one to make this a success.  I need blades bad so i will be ordering regardless.


----------



## Monty (Oct 23, 2008)

Curtis,
How would you rate the Flex-Back and Diemaster2 compared to Timberwolf blades?
Sure would like to try one of the carbide blades, but even at 25%off $130.....just don't know.


----------



## marcruby (Oct 23, 2008)

Which blade was your recommendation for.  I can see buying a couple diemaster 2's, since that's about what I pay allready, but the trimasters are plain out of range.


----------



## TowMater (Oct 23, 2008)

I cut up some DI on my neighbors bandsaw with a diemaster on it.

Cut through it like butter.

I've now got 3 of them in my shop or I would order.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 23, 2008)

Diemasters are a super blade, IMO.  I have used many Timberwolf blade and they are good too but I prefer the Lenox Diemasters.  The Flex-back would be comparble to the regular Timberwolf blades.


----------



## foneman (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be interested in hearing how all three types compare, but already know most rave over the carbide blades. I have been using blades from Woodcraft Bands and have been told they are Lenox blades. I am certain the blades I get are the carbon steel since they sell the bi metal for a higher price.  They really cut well and hold the edge better than I thought they would on mesquite from the grocery store (barbecuing chunks in a 50 lb bag).

john


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 23, 2008)

Curtis, here is my order:
ToolCenter.com Basket
  	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	DM21-2x_025 	Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.27/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 82" 	  	$22.14 	$22.14
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_4TPI 	  	  	 


Learn more about buySAFE
	Total: 	$28.94


----------



## jason_r (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm trying to persuade myself I need some of the bimetal ones.

After putting a new Olson blade through a nail, that's not too
hard.  But I'd have to sneak the order past SWMBO.


----------



## RWL5420 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are the blades I would like

  	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	81631-D2B7-2375 	(93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, Diemaster2
		$31.69 	$31.69
	52339-D2B7-2375 	(93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 x 14/18 V, Metal Cutting, Diemaster2
		$31.69 	$31.69
	81547-NEB5-1715 	(67-1/2 in.) 5 ft. 7-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 14TPI Standard, NEO-TYPE, Metal Cutting
		$12.36 	$12.36


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just waiting to see if the dollar's going to go up or down...as it is, with shipping etc., it might cost more than just ordering from Canada...but I'm waiting to see what happens with the dollar in the next day or two!  

Thanks for organizing this regardless!  

Andrew


----------



## Monty (Oct 24, 2008)

Curtis,
I have a show all day today and tomorrow but I will put an order in tonight.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 24, 2008)

is a carbide blade really worth 7 times the cost? I am thinking about it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 24, 2008)

Daniel said:


> is a carbide blade really worth 7 times the cost? I am thinking about it.


 
Is a carbide tiped router bit or saw blade worth much more than just HSS?  I have not bought their carbide blades because I cut a lot of root material that has rocks imbeded and even carbide will not hold up to rocks.  I have read lots about them and everyone that has one says they are worth it.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 24, 2008)

Curtis I use the 1/2" 3 tpi AS .032 timber wolf rite now I am happy with it. But what the heck I mite try something different. What would be a good choice like you I do a lot of resawing.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's mine........Did a cut and paste but it's not very pretty.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Code* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Product* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Quantity* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Price/Ea.* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]C750x035 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]CLASSIC Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, 3/4 x .035 in. - $0.28 inch [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$7.57 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$22.71 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]SX-Blade_Length_inches: 111 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$31.08 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$93.24 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tooth_Pattern: Classic_HOOK_3TPI [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Learn more about buySAFE [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$115.95* [/FONT]


----------



## Monty (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's my order.











Home Log-in/Create Account Search for Products Basket Checkout 

Ordering Information Privacy Return Policy Order Tracking  
          [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT]      ToolCenter.com Basket 
           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Code* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Product* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Quantity* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Price/Ea.* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total* [/FONT]         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] DM21-2x_025 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/2 x .025 - $0.27/ inch [/SIZE][/FONT]        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $6.80 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $13.60 [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $28.35 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $56.70 [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_4TPI [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE][/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Learn more about buySAFE [/SIZE][/FONT] 
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$70.30* [/FONT]


----------



## jamiller99 (Oct 25, 2008)

Curtis,

My order:

   Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       93912-D2B7-2375  (93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, Diemaster2          $33.21  $33.21  

       DM21-4x_025  Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.27/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 93.5                                                                                $25.24  $25.24  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_14_18           


       DM23-8x_025  Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.27/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 93.5                                                                                          $25.24  $25.24  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           

   Learn more about buySAFE  Total:  $97.29  


   Thanks!

John


----------



## MoreCowBell (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll give these a try...

   Code  Product  Quantity  Price/Ea.  Total  
       TM1-2x_025x3tpi  TRI-MASTER, Carbide Tipped 1/2 x .025 x 3 TPI Wood Cutting - $1.22/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 105     $128.10  $128.10  
       DM21-4x_025  Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.27/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105     $28.35  $28.35  
      Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_VARI_TOOTH_10_14           
       DM23-8x_025  Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.27/ inch          $6.80  $6.80  
      SX-Blade_Length: 105     $28.35  $28.35  
      Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14           

   Learn more about buySAFE  Total:  $205.20


----------



## gwd (Oct 26, 2008)

*blades*

i will try them thanks



ToolCenter.com Basket 
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Code* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Product* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Quantity* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Price/Ea.* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total* [/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]TM1-2x_025x3tpi [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]TRI-MASTER, Carbide Tipped 1/2 x .025 x 3 TPI Wood Cutting - $1.22/ inch [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$6.80 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.60 [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]SX-Blade_Length: 93.5 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$114.07 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$228.14 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Learn more about buySAFE [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$241.74* [/FONT]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Curtis,
I would like:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Code* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Product* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Quantity* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Price/Ea.* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total* [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]11246-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 3TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$14.68 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$14.68 [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]56190-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]


Thank you,


    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$14.28 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$14.28 [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## les-smith (Oct 26, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]I'll take one.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]DM23-8x_035 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 3/8 x .035 - $0.27/ inch[/SIZE][/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$6.80 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$6.80 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]SX-Blade_Length_inches: 59 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$15.93 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$15.93 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI [/SIZE][/FONT]



Man! That was a hard decision.


----------



## Lathemaster (Oct 26, 2008)

*Lenox Bandsaw Blade Group Buy*

My order  

	Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	DM21-4x_025 	Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.27/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$28.35 	$28.35
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI 	  	  	 
	DM23-8x_025 	Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025 - $0.27/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length: 105 	  	$28.35 	$28.35
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_14_18 	  	  	 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## markgum (Oct 26, 2008)

*if it's not to late.. I would like.*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]94112-FLB7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$13.41 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$13.41 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Learn more about buySAFE [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$13.41* [/FONT]


----------



## jason_r (Oct 26, 2008)

Code 	Product 	Quantity 	Price/Ea. 	Total
	47504-CLB8-2665 	(105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 3/4 in. x .035 in. x 3 TPI Wood Cutting, Hook, CLASSIC Bi-metal Bandsaw Blad
		$36.92 	$36.92
	DM21-2x_035 	Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/2 x .035 - $0.27/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$28.35 	$28.35
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_3TPI 	  	  	 
	DM21-4x_025 	Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025 - $0.27/ inch
		$6.80 	$6.80
  	  	SX-Blade_Length_inches: 105 	  	$28.35 	$28.35
  	  	Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 27, 2008)

Curtis,
   I will order two, you may send me a pay pal request to my email address.

DM23-8x_035  Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, Diemaster 2 3/8 x .035 - $0.27/ inch          $6.80  $13.60 

Glenn


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to buy a couple, but I don't know what length blade I need for my 12" Jet.  The Jet web site is not of any help either.  I'll look when I get home tonight.


----------



## TribalRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Curtis, I'll take 1 - Classic Bi-Metal 1" x .035" x 131.5"  Hook 3tpi. Please PM me with your paypal information and total.

 C1x035  CLASSIC Bi-metal Bandsaw Blade Stock, 1 x .035 in. - $0.33 inch          $7.57  $7.57  
      SX-Blade_Length_inches: 131.5     $43.39  $43.39  
      Tooth_Pattern: HOOK_3TPI  


Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 27, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]94112-FLB7-2375 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1](93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]$13.41 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]$26.82 [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Learn more about buySAFE [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Total:* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*$26.82*[/FONT]

*Thanks*
*Bruce*
*.*
*.*


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 4, 2008)

GB Update on the first page.  Waiting for payment from jamiller99.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Blades have been ordered.  jamiller99 never responded to my numerous PMs so unfortunately, he was left out of the buy.  Blades should arrive in 10-14 days.  Will update when they get here.


----------



## jamiller99 (Nov 5, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Blades have been ordered.  jamiller99 never responded to my numerous PMs so unfortunately, he was left out of the buy.  Blades should arrive in 10-14 days.  Will update when they get here.




Curtis and the other group buy members,

Please accept my deepest apologies for not responding.  100% my fault.  I kept looking at the Group Buy page on the site and didn't see any changes/updates on the bandsaw buy entry.  I did not think to check my private message box -- duh!  I have not participated in a group buy since IAP moved to the new format several months back.  Thanks again for organizing this, and again pls accept my apologies.  I hope that my inaction did not delay the order too much to the inconvenience of you all.  

John


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 21, 2008)

First page updated with status.  Blades have been packed and will be dropped off at P.O. Friday.  All orders were shipped USPS Priority Mail and the shipping cost on all orders was less than I charged so I will be issuing refunds to everyone for the difference as soon as I can.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Monty (Nov 21, 2008)

Curtis, don't worry about refunding me anything. Keep it for your hard work or donate it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 21, 2008)

Monty said:


> Curtis, don't worry about refunding me anything. Keep it for your hard work or donate it.


Same here, keep the change and next time you're at that great little BBQ joint, have a drink on me!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2008)

Curtis, please keep the refund for yourself or donate it. 
Thank you.


----------



## RWL5420 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Curtis for putting this together for us. my saw can't wait to get the new blades .. lol


----------



## Lathemaster (Nov 22, 2008)

Curtis

Please keep the change for your efforts or donate to IAP. Your call 
and my thanks

Mike


----------



## smoky10 (Nov 22, 2008)

Keep the change or donate it. I can't wait to get my blade.


----------



## markgum (Nov 23, 2008)

Curtis,  I too say keep the change or donate it.  however, it works out the best is fine.
thanks for your efforts in putting this together.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 23, 2008)

markgum said:


> Curtis, I too say keep the change or donate it. however, it works out the best is fine.
> thanks for your efforts in putting this together.


 
Me too:good:
.
.


----------



## markgum (Nov 26, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> First page updated with status. Blades have been packed and will be dropped off at P.O. Friday. All orders were shipped USPS Priority Mail and the shipping cost on all orders was less than I charged so I will be issuing refunds to everyone for the difference as soon as I can. Thanks guys!


 
Curtis;
  got my blade today. :bananen_smilies039:  THANK YOU for coordinating this.  
have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## Lathemaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Blades arrived today

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Monty (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine arrived also. Thanks for running this buy.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 26, 2008)

Got mine also

THANKS

Bruce
.
.


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got mine friday and had to try it out, works great.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 1, 2008)

Curtis,

I got my the other day also.


----------

